# 2012 Mahindra 6110 Shuttle Shift Clutch Problems



## ELKillian (12 mo ago)

I have a 2012 Mahindra 6110 Shuttle Shift Cab tractor. I have been having problems with it being difficult to shift into gear with the shuttle shift. Lately I have notices that the clutch is not disengaging. It only has 400 hours on it. The clutch feels the same. I am about to change the hydraulic fluid and filter, could this have anything to do with the problem that I am having. Sure could uses some help.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Clutch pack engagement pressure which could be caused by dirty fluid or plugged up filters or both. Do you regularly change filters or fluid or do you ignore it?


----------



## ELKillian (12 mo ago)

I have changed it once before, having only 400 hours and not even hard hours at that, I thought this would be sufficient, I hope I was not wrong and that I have not done any damage to the transmission. I appreciate your response.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

How does the Clutch feel.. would it perhaps need adjusting?


----------



## ELKillian (12 mo ago)

No the clutch feels normal, and it seems to be having more problems in this cold weather than in warm weather. If there is a fluid restriction because of dirty fluid and or partially clogged filter would that cause the clutch to not function as well?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Your shuttle has no clutch packs. It's mechanical and operates via a synchronizer. Hydraulic filter condition will have little do with its operation. Same with the clutch. 

Cold weather is a factor, yes. Not much on a tractor works better in the cold. The shuttle on your tractor has both external and internal components. The externals consist mainly of a lever and a cable. Any control cables can be problematic whenever icy conditions exist. The clutch and it's operation, again strictly mechanical, will be of concern regardless of how many(or how few) hours are on the tractor. You stated that it "feels normal" so what does that mean? It takes the same effort to push the pedal down? The pedal free play still feels as it did back when the clutch was working properly? The tractor stops moving when the pedal is fully depressed and begins to creep when the pedal comes up an inch or two from the bottom? You can shift in and out of gears and ranges without problem when pedal is fully depressed? That's the sort of thing I look for in the operation of a clutch.


----------



## ELKillian (12 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> Your shuttle has no clutch packs. It's mechanical and operates via a synchronizer. Hydraulic filter condition will have little do with its operation. Same with the clutch.
> 
> Cold weather is a factor, yes. Not much on a tractor works better in the cold. The shuttle on your tractor has both external and internal components. The externals consist mainly of a lever and a cable. Any control cables can be problematic whenever icy conditions exist. The clutch and it's operation, again strictly mechanical, will be of concern regardless of how many(or how few) hours are on the tractor. You stated that it "feels normal" so what does that mean? It takes the same effort to push the pedal down? The pedal free play still feels as it did back when the clutch was working properly? The tractor stops moving when the pedal is fully depressed and begins to creep when the pedal comes up an inch or two from the bottom? You can shift in and out of gears and ranges without problem when pedal is fully depressed? That's the sort of thing I look for in the operation of a clutch.


Thanks Fedup for your response. The statement that I made that the clutch feels normal means that it takes the same amount of effort to push it as it did when it was new. It also has the same amount of free travel as when new. Just the other day the tractor kept moving with the clutch depressed, then it stopped after I applied more brake to it. The other day I began starting it (it was cold) with it in gear with the clutch depressed and the tractor jumped forward, it seemed to me that the transmission was still engaged with the clutch depressed. I hope that helps you help me. Thanks again for your response.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The incident where it wouldn't stop with pedal down. Once it was stopped by using the brakes, what happened next? Would it remain still after releasing the brakes or did it try to creep? Did you even try that? Once stopped, can you change gears or speeds as usual? Once stopped and still in gear, how does the clutch engage as you slowly release the pedal? The same as before this started or does it start to engage from the first pedal travel? 

Long distance diagnosis is neither easy nor accurate without more information. If you can answer the latest questions it might point to a logical next step. I suspect the problem is more clutch than shuttle related, but who knows?


----------



## ELKillian (12 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> The incident where it wouldn't stop with pedal down. Once it was stopped by using the brakes, what happened next? Would it remain still after releasing the brakes or did it try to creep? Did you even try that? Once stopped, can you change gears or speeds as usual? Once stopped and still in gear, how does the clutch engage as you slowly release the pedal? The same as before this started or does it start to engage from the first pedal travel?
> 
> Long distance diagnosis is neither easy nor accurate without more information. If you can answer the latest questions it might point to a logical next step. I suspect the problem is more clutch than shuttle related, but who knows?


Yes once it stopped by using the brake the engine idled at normal speed, and the clutch worked normally. It is a shuttle shift and once it stops I can put it in reverse without any problem. I checked the clutch travel from the floor this afternoon it ingages about 2 to 2.5 inches from the floor. I changed the fluid and filter today, not sure that it made any difference, I did notice that it had about 14 gallons of fluid in it and is supposed to only have 12 gallons. I am about 2 gallons low on fluid so I have to go tomorrow and get enough to fill it up. I will know more in a couple days on the fluid change help or not. Fedup, you have no idea how much I appreciate you taking time to try and help me figure this out.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Going back to your original post, you indicated that you were having problems with shifting the shuttle. Again, detailed information is the key to diagnosis. That problem came on suddenly, or gradually over days/weeks of use? Only 400 hours on the tractor and it's nearly ten years old says you don't use it much. The difficulty shifting. Was/is this mainly when first starting up, putting it into gear, and then starting off? Or is it getting to be more like every time you stop, change gears or direction? 

My guess at this point is the tractor has a fiber clutch lining. The facing may be developing a tendency to stick to the flywheel or pressure plate while the clutch is engaged. Not uncommon, even more so with equipment that gets little use. I would try "slipping" it a bit. Put it in a higher gear, hold the brakes, and let the pedal up slowly until the engine loads up. Hold it there a few seconds then push the pedal back down. Repeat that two or three times. It won't hurt much and might help burn off whatever is developing on the disc facing and contact surfaces. Also look for a clutch pedal latch. Many foreign built tractors now come equipped with a means to hold the clutch pedal down during periods of non use. If you don't find one, I suggest you fabricate something. Even as simple as a piece of two x four cut to length so it fits under the seat and keeps the pedal on the floor. I think it would be worth your while considering the amount of time the tractor sits unused.


----------



## ELKillian (12 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> Going back to your original post, you indicated that you were having problems with shifting the shuttle. Again, detailed information is the key to diagnosis. That problem came on suddenly, or gradually over days/weeks of use? Only 400 hours on the tractor and it's nearly ten years old says you don't use it much. The difficulty shifting. Was/is this mainly when first starting up, putting it into gear, and then starting off? Or is it getting to be more like every time you stop, change gears or direction?
> 
> My guess at this point is the tractor has a fiber clutch lining. The facing may be developing a tendency to stick to the flywheel or pressure plate while the clutch is engaged. Not uncommon, even more so with equipment that gets little use. I would try "slipping" it a bit. Put it in a higher gear, hold the brakes, and let the pedal up slowly until the engine loads up. Hold it there a few seconds then push the pedal back down. Repeat that two or three times. It won't hurt much and might help burn off whatever is developing on the disc facing and contact surfaces. Also look for a clutch pedal latch. Many foreign built tractors now come equipped with a means to hold the clutch pedal down during periods of non use. If you don't find one, I suggest you fabricate something. Even as simple as a piece of two x four cut to length so it fits under the seat and keeps the pedal on the floor. I think it would be worth your while considering the amount of time the tractor sits unused.


The problem with the shuttle shift has been a bit of a problem for a couple years, it has just gradually gotten worse. I think your information about the clutch may be right on, I will try what you said burning the clutch a few times. My tractor does have a latch for the clutch peddle, I will start using it. Thanks again for you help.


----------



## ELKillian (12 mo ago)

ELKillian said:


> The problem with the shuttle shift has been a bit of a problem for a couple years, it has just gradually gotten worse. I think your information about the clutch may be right on, I will try what you said burning the clutch a few times. My tractor does have a latch for the clutch peddle, I will start using it. Thanks again for you help.


Fedup Slipping the clutch seemed to solve the problem, Thanks for your help.

Eddie


----------

